# more immediate grounds of interpretation



## arturolczykowski

Jak ujac te "more immediate grounds of interpretation"?

Kontekst:



> Early dogmaticians were of the opinion that so essential a doctrine as that of the Trinity could not have been unknown to the men of the Old Testament. However, no modern theologian who clearly distinguishes between the degrees of revelation in the Old and New Testaments can longer maintain such a view. Only an inaccurate exegesis which overlooks the more immediate grounds of interpretation can see references to the Trinity in the plural form of the divine name Elohim, the use of the plural in Genesis 1:26, or such liturgical phrases of three members as the Aaronic blessing of Numbers 6:24-26 and the Trisagion of Isaiah 6:3


----------



## Ral.G

"Bardziej obecne podstawy interpretacji".


----------



## BezierCurve

Może tak:

"Tylko w niedokładnej egzegezie, w której przeoczono *bardziej bezpośrednie uzasadnienie interpretacji*..."


----------



## arturolczykowski

Ral.G ale to "bardziej obecne" to troszeczke nie po polsku....Co swoja droga miales na mysli? Wspolczesniejsze? Mysle, ze to dobry trop, jako ze kontekst mowi o wczesniejszych i wspolczesnych dogmatykach, a to jest jedno ze znaczen immediate (current)...

Tylko nieprecyzyjna egzegeza, która przymyka oczy na najnowsze argumenty przemawiające za daną interpretacją

Dalem "argumenty przemawiajace za", choc to nie doslownie "uzasadnienie", ale mysle, ze oddaje sens...Co wy na to? Moze byc?


----------



## Ral.G

Tak, miałem na myśli "Bardziej *współczesne*" - używanie angielskiego przez większość dnia czasem powoduje, że nie mogę sobie pewnych słów po polsku przypomnieć. Najpierw do głowy przyszło mi "ówczesne", które brzmi niemal tak samo, ale jest oczywiście błędne. Dlatego zastąpiłem je pierwszym "poprawnym" słowem, na jakie wpadłem, pomimo, iż robiło ono te zdanie "niezgrabnym". Przepraszam za to.

Co do drugiej części to brzmi to lepiej niż "uzasadnienie", ale ja dalej myślę, że "podstawy" pasują lepiej:

"Tylko niedokładna egzegeza, przeoczająca bardziej współczesne podstawy (do) interpretacji, może dostrzec odniesienia do Trójcy Świętej w formie liczby mnogiej boskiego imienia Elohim, (...)"


----------



## BezierCurve

Zgrabnie. Jednak nadal wydaje mi się, że w tym przypadku poprzez "more immediate grounds" rozumiemy raczej uzasadnienie tłumaczące tę kwestię bardziej "wprost", "w prostszy sposób", "bezpośrednio", niż "współcześnie". Zaraz zapytam native'a...

EDIT: W/g native'a może chodzić tu też o "importance".

EDIT 2: Lub: "justifiable reason". "Bezpośrednie podstawy" wydają się z tym pokrywać.


----------



## arturolczykowski

A co z bardziej oczywiste?


----------



## BezierCurve

O właśnie


----------

